# [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD



## hibbicon (18. Oktober 2009)

*[S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Hallo, 
  da ich eine langsame Internetverbindung habe (DSL 1000) suche ich jemanden, der mir gegen eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung MOD, MAPs und Patches zu Spielen aus dem Internet herunterlädt, mir Sie auf DVD brennt und zu mit schickt.

  Ich habe  15      

  Hier die Liste: (mit Downloadlink)

*Half.Life 2:*

*Empires 2.24 Full Install (~850 MB) + Empires 2.24d Hotfix*
www.empiresmod.com/download_client_full.php 

*PVK II Client 2.2 Full Install (459 MB)*
www.pvkii.com/main.php 

*Kzmod Beta 4 Installer (Client and Server) + Kzmod Beta 4.1 Patch + Custom Maps
kzmod.com/download.php *

*The Hidden Beta 4b Client Installer*
www.hidden-source.com/downloads.htm 

*Fortress Forever 2.4 Full Installer + 2.4 Patch*
www.fortress-forever.com/wiki2/index.php 

*NEOTOKYO CLIENT*
www.neotokyohq.com/download.html 

*goldeneyesource BETA 3.1*
wiki.goldeneyesource.net/index.php/Beta_3.1_Mirrors 

*BF2:*

*Battlefield 2 - Patch 1.5*
www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/52923/Battlefield_2/Patch_15.html 

*Project Reality v0.87 CORE+LEVELS*
www.realitymod.com/downloads.html 

*EoD 2.0 Client EXE Game Installer + EoD 2.0 Client Levels Installer*
www.eodmod.com/website2007/start2.htm 

*BFP2 R2.1 Client - Full Installer (New Players Only) - 855 MB*
www.bfpirates.com/ 

*POE 2 2.5:*
www.pointofexistence.com/poe2full.php 

*Forgotten Hope V 2.2:*
forgottenhope.warumdarum.de/main.php 
*
  Allied Intent Xtended  Core Mod +Core Maps is 1.28gb*
aixtended.com/clientfiles.html 

*Allied Intent Xtended MAP PACKS:*
aixtended.com/mappack.html 

*OBLIVION:*

*ROO3*
reup.iphpbb3.com/forum/52029974nx39025/oblivion-f2/roo3-t10.html 
*
  ROO4: 
* reup.iphpbb3.com/forum/52029974nx39025/oblivion-f2/roo4-t4.html *

  Rafoo:
* reup.iphpbb3.com/forum/52029974nx39025/oblivion-f2/rafoo-t5.html 

*Quarls Texture Pack III*
planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php 

*Qarl's Texture Pack 3 Redimized*
www.worldofelderscrolls.de/ 

*Unique Landscapes (OMOD Version):
* www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php *

  The Oblivion Texture Overhaul:
* devnull.sweetdanger.net/obliviontextureoverhaul.html *

  Total Tamriel 
* theelderscrolls.info/ *

  [REL] Bomret's Texture Pack - Shivering Isles
www.ei-der-zeit.com/board/index.php
*


----------



## Arthur-81 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Also bis das runtergeladen, auf DVD gebrannt und vor allem mit der Post verschickt wird, haste das doch wohl selbst auch geladen....sooooo langsam ist DSL 1000 ja nun auch nicht


----------



## hibbicon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Ja, das Problem ist auch, dass mein Internet immer abbricht.


----------



## TAPO (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

ich könnte das machen, aber das passt nicht alles auf eine DVD^^


----------



## Freaky22 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Internetcafe


----------



## Atropa (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Angenommen ich lade dir alles runter und brenne es passend auf DVDs, was wär dir das wert ?


----------



## hibbicon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Das letzte Mal hab ich 5 Piepen bezahlt.


----------



## TAPO (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Also, wenn ich jetzt mal 4DVD-Rohlinge (inkl. brennen) + Versand rechne (4*0,50€ + 2,00€ = 4€) bleibt nur 1€ übrig für den Aufwand, ist es also nicht wert!


----------



## hibbicon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Der Letzte, der mir das gemacht hat, hatte 3 Euro an Kosten. Ich hab ihm 5 gegeben. Für wie viel würdest du es denn machen ? 

 Nimm doch einfach irgendwelche billigen Rohlinge vom Discounter. 50 Cent pro Rohling zahlt man doch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## TAPO (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Hi, ich benutze nur TDK-Rohlinge. 
 Discounter sind zwar auch nicht immer schlecht, aber wenn ich für 5,99€ ein 12er-Pack hole sind es ja ~0,60€   

 und ansonsten kan ich erst was sagen, wenn ich weis wie viele DVDs ich brauchen werde 

 Tapo


----------



## vinc (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*

Ich kenn das mit den lahmen internet leitungen.
 Gib mir deine Adresse per PM und ich schick dir die Dateien zu. Brauchst mir auch nichts überweisen.


----------



## hibbicon (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*



vinc schrieb:


> Ich kenn das mit den lahmen internet leitungen.
> Gib mir deine Adresse per PM und ich schick dir die Dateien zu. Brauchst mir auch nichts überweisen.


 Schön, dass es solche Menschen wie dich gibt.


----------



## fiumpf (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit gegen GELD*



hibbicon schrieb:


> vinc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kenn das mit den lahmen internet leitungen.
> ...


----------

